# Best overall blind



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

I know this is a very broad question.....but what do you feel is the best waterfowl blind. Talking price, look, weight, comfort, just whatever you can think of. I dont want to spend over 200... so 200 and below please. Thanks


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Not wanting to spend over $200 really reduces your options on blinds as most are priced over that. There are a few in that range like the Power Hunter and Cabela's also makes a blind for that price. If you're willing to spend a hundred more it'll really give you a lot more choices.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

The Avery Finisher Blind is about the best around and it runs $249. I have had mine for about 3 yeaes and hunt hard. Still in perfect working condition.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So why not an X-terminator from the nodak store???

$199.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Ive heard good things about the x-terminator. Or any blind from Final Aproach is always good. :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Saw an exterminator this weekend in St. Cloud.......WOW, if I wouldn't have bought two dozen bigfoots, I would be switching blinds. They really fold up nice, I would love to have a blind that fits in my pickup!!!!


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

You should be able to get a Khaki Finisher for $200.00 or less and Khaki Power Hunters for $100.00. Both are great blinds.


----------



## Sprig (Sep 10, 2003)

I was at the big DU outdoor festival in WI two years ago and had the ability to look at all the field blinds and compare them. Hands down I went with the finisher. They're tough, easy, compact for haulin around more then anything comfortable. We bought 5 and saved big $. It's the best investment I've made in a while.


----------



## Dave in Mpls (Apr 26, 2004)

If you want a Finisher, they can be had for $200. Reeds in Walker, MN has the 2003s for $200 (1-800-346-0019) and shipping should be free. Also, Gander Mountain has the 2004 camo on sale for $219, and their sales flyer shows the khaki for $200. However, most don't have the khaki in stock and will give you the $200 price for the camo. I also hear good things about the X-terminator.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Avery finisher in shadow grass was the ticket today.... :wink:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Personally i believe the best blind is one you don't buy in a store.

I like to get to a field early enough so I have about 1/2 an hour to build a blind out of the material in the field. Sometimes, like this morning, I will bring a shovel and dig a mini-pit but most often I just lay on the ground.

{JOKE}I never could understand why people bought those fancy dancy blinds that cost as much as two weeks supply of Amber Bock.{JOKE}

{JOKE}And if you must know the truth. The reason hunting blinds were origianlly designed was to accomadate PROFESSIONAL GUIDES who had clients who were not good hunters.{JOKE}

:lol: I had to poke a little fun at some of you ball busters who preach the gospel against the guides and then use their tricks of the trade to your own benefit.

cootkiller


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Getting back to the topic.
I still think that the best blind is the one that is made by the natural surroundings. Have you ever watched african dangerous game hunters. They don't use any fancy dancy synthetic contraption, they use mother nature to cover themselves. Maybe we should all take a lesson. 
cootkiller


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

coot for me its a matter of comfort. i used to lay on my back in the field and cover up with my surroundings but i find a layout blind much more comfortable.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

cootkiller said:


> They don't use any fancy dancy synthetic contraption. Maybe we should all take a lesson.


Do you use mounds of dirt as decoys too Coot???

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

So what's the general opinion about the Final Approach X-Land'r...Has anyone had much experience with one of these?

I've been seriously looking at getting a couple of these...Are the flip open panels at all flimsy, considering they only have a fiberglass rod inserted into it for rigidness? Do the panels have too much air resistance because of this?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Avery finisher. :withstupid:


----------



## fowlfoolr (Sep 30, 2004)

Final Approach Eliminators!!

Enough said.

Well worth the money.

Got mine for $299 from cabelas last year.

Layne


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Avery Finisher paid $150 brand new.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

greenhead said:


> Avery Finisher paid $150 brand new.


 

Okay, I will bite - where did you buy it?


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

Final Approach Eliminator Top-Gun

Doesn't get any better than this blind!!!!!


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Gooseview X-Terminator


----------



## PEI WING LOCKER (Jan 30, 2004)

I have 3 right now.
Final Approach Top Gun
Avery Migrator
Avery Power Hunter

I use the Power Hunter for lower profile situations. I like the comfortability of the Top Gun and Migrator. I usually use them in corn where it is easier to hide them! Play to the situations, it will increase your success!


----------



## Trigger (Jun 21, 2004)

X-land'r for me!


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Have used a Gooseview Destroyer (250 on clearance) and a Finisher and much prefer the Destroyer. For under 200 I would look at the X-terminator.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

The x-terminator is the way to go. Folds up nice, comfortable and convenient storage in the blind( shell holders, pockets). I have an eliminator too but I haven't hunted out of that since I bought my x-terminator.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

X-Terminator is the best value in my opinion


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

You can get an Avery Finisher in Khaki for $199.99---Best deal around IMO.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

For a combination of mobility and room, you can't go wrong with an Avery Finisher. I wouldn't even consider an eliminator unless I had a pickup or a trailer. I think if I were to get one right now I would buy the Final Approach SUB, same thing as the finisher, but much sturdier. Only draw back is that it doesn't fold up quite as nice. The are all good blinds though and will all do what they are supposed to do, but it just comes down to what features you want out of it.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

I have two different blinds and use them for different things.

1. Final Approach Eliminator Pro Guide
2. Avery Power Hunter

If I can drive the truck to the hunting location to drop off gear and decoys then I would choose the Final Approach Pro Guide every time. If we have to walk into our hunting spot and have to be able to pack all our gear I use the Avery Power Hunter.


----------



## mojo man 17 (Apr 14, 2004)

offers the X TERMINATOR for 200.00. So that should answer your question and get us back on topic which was a blind for under 200.00. This blind offers everything that all of the other blinds offer but without as much hurt on the pocket book. If your going to be hunting in cornfields that farmland CORNBELT is very hard to beat...you wouldn't even have to take the time to mud it first...if you were in a hurry.

Any other questions about gooseview...shoot me a pm!

NICK :beer:


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

Avery Finisher.... Have it love it and want another...... Everyone in my hunting party uses them dont have problems... the 30 sec setup is true u can really get it together faster after doing many times... but with a salary cap of 200 ur looking at way worse blind imo..... The only one really under 200 is the Cabelas Interceptor.... STAY AWAY! they use these cotter pins (4 to be exact) and in the no light mornings leave it at home cuz my friends have them cuz they are in the same boat as u under 200 and they hate them... I had mine setup and packed with beans and gun inside all ready to jump in before they had 2 of the cotter pins in.

IMO> Avery makes some of the best Sh1t around i like everything they make cept GHG Fullbodies but they only put their name on it and not make it. Ohh BTW get it at Cabelas they will help/return anything broken missing anything and everything. Waders brand new ripped took back a year later and bam new pair.... I LOVE THAT PLACE AND IT LOVES MY MONEY! 

Lata, 2d


----------

